# FRT / PNT Eye Infection



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys, Hoping someone out there can help me with my FRT/PNT. Im not to sure whats wrong with my turtle. He eats like crazy, swims and is very active. The only thing is that theres something in his eye. Eye Infection? Eye Fungus?

Can anyone help me PLEASE AND THANK YOU!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Because turtles are reptiles, they can be treated at a vet. I would find a local one that tailors to reptiles and take them in. I believe you can rap him in a moist towel.


----------



## bcaquariachico (Apr 14, 2013)

PNT is very cool, but you have to keep its water changed regularly. My PNT had infected too , but it now cured. This is what i did:

Credited to Austins Turtle Page @ ATP Medical - Shell Problems

"Acriflavine is one of the greatest meds to use with turtles. I have treated shell infections with numerous medications and methods, but Acriflavine has given me better and faster results. This is my treatment method:

Week 1 - Do a complete water change. Remove any carbon media from filters. Add Acriflavine according to the directions on the label.

Week 2 - Do a 100% water change again, adding another treatment of Acriflavine.

Week 3 - Yet another 100% water change, this time, do not add in Acriflavine. Do not add any carbon media at this time.

Week 4 - Do a 100% water change again, adding another treatment of Acriflavine.

Week 5 - Personal preference on either leaving the treated water in the habitat, or changing it out. I have done both and have seen no differences in affect.

At this point, do 50% water changes for the next few weeks, and then taper back down to your normal routine. This will not only assist in fighting off anything that is trying to re-establish itself in your turtle's home, but also helps in general with water quality until the turtle has had proper time to heal."

It takes couple months before it completely healed.

Be patient & good luck!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think it is anything. Perhaps it just scratched itself. Keep it a week or two to see if it goes away.


----------



## slednex11 (Mar 1, 2011)

mine bumped his eye worse than that and it healed on its own in no time!!!! but i have a auto W/c and i add salt on a regular basis so im sure that contributed to the healing process


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

If you do need a good reptile vet, Adrian Walton at Dewdney Animal Hospital in Maple Ridge is one of the best out there. But from the pic, it doesn't look too bad, so try the advice above first. Vet trips are stressful for the turtle and expensive for you. 

I'd love to add this guy to our 300g...must resist...must!!!!


----------

